# Marathon Classic Photo Gallery



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Just returned from The Marathon Classic in Sylvania Ohio. As has been the case in just about every tournament this year, it went down to the very Last shot. Beatriz Recari sank her four foot par putt on the 72nd hole to come out victorious by one shot over Paula Creamer. I followed the final group, which also included Lexi Thompson, and was treated to some of the finest golf you will see on any tour. All three players played 18 holes without a single blemish on their scorecard. In fact Lexi won a car when she aced the 14th hole!! 

http://www.tonyslpgareport.com/2013/07/marathon-classic-photos.html


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I am so envious...


----------



## edricwage (Jan 15, 2013)

DennisM said:


> I am so envious...


Agree! Who will never get envious of those photos? Luck you Tony!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

It's not just that they are pretty girls, but I really feel I can learn so much more from how they manage their way around the course than I ever could learn from the PGA pros. Regardless that the PGA courses are so crazy long these days, (Tiger proofing as it's come to be known), the men still overwhelm some of them.

There are few courses the girls can overwhelm. They play combinations of drives and irons more typical to what we amateurs would play on a weekend round. Things like their shot management and particularly their emphasis on the short game is a better lesson for us to watch.

Some of our younger members might hit it distances more like the men, so my feelings aren't an absolute, but I still think there's more to be learned watching the girls.

Tony - You are a lucky man to be as involved as you are.


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

I keep getting lots of comments and e-mails asking for more pictures. I will try to make it a point to do that with the 2014 season.

In the meantime I thought I would bring this one back for those who may have missed it.

http://www.tonyslpgareport.com/2013/07/marathon-classic-photos.html


----------

